# Issues porting



## ebs512

Hey guys I am attempting to port a few roms from the samsung galaxy nexus to the nexus s 4g with permission from the devs. I was not able to get either one working properly and I was wondering if I could get some assistance for the trouble I have been having. We (NS4G) users don't really have a wide option as to what to use for a base rom for porting the ported rom. I have been going inbetween the cm10 burnsa rom and aosp jellybean 4.1.1 roms as bases for trying to port these other roms over. I get bootloops, google splash screen, and everything I don't want. The biggest problem I find is in these 2 different ported roms, they have scripts in the system folder for flashboot.sh which is also linked in the updater-script and a /data folder, neither of which my bases have or use, any one have any idea on how to help me here?


----------

